# ISPConfig 2.2.29 released



## Till (16. Dez. 2008)

ISPConfig 2.2.29 is available for download.

This ISPConfig release updates PHP to 5.2.7 and improves the creation of SSH chroot enviroments.


Detailed Changelog
------------------

- Updated PHP to 5.2.8.
- Changed: The chroot enviroment is only created when a user has Shell access enabled.


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.29.tar.gz from ispconfig.org:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.29.tar.gz?download


Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.29.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## planet_fox (17. Dez. 2008)

Hi 

Ist es möglich von 27 auf 29 upzu daten oder sollte man erst das 28er update einspielen von ispconfig2 ?


----------



## Till (17. Dez. 2008)

Du kannst bei ISPConfig immer direkt auf die aktuellste Version updaten.


----------



## timersen2004 (26. Dez. 2008)

Eine blöde Frage, aber wie update ich  Finde auf euren Seiten nicht den Punkt wo dies steht....


----------



## Till (26. Dez. 2008)

1. Post in diesem Thread: 

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.29.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and performs an update.


----------



## timersen2004 (26. Dez. 2008)

LOL  thx..


----------



## Laubie (9. Feb. 2009)

Wie wichtig ist denn so ein Update?
Bei meinem Server, der momentan auf der 2.2.27 läuft, ist ein störungsfreier Betrieb sehr wichtig.

Daher frage ich mich, wie wichtig ein Update auf die .29 ist?

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2009)

Du solltest Deine Software immer aktuell halten. Duie Updates schließen ja nicht nur Bugs in ISPConfig sonder aktualisieren auch den antivirus scanner.


----------



## timersen2004 (10. Feb. 2009)

Das Update sollte ja PHP auf 5.2.8 aktualisieren, bei _X-powered-by_ steht aber immer noch _PHP/5.2.7RC3_ - ist das so korrekt?! Kann ich PHP auch manuell aktualisieren?


----------



## timersen2004 (10. Feb. 2009)

Das Update sollte ja PHP auf 5.2.8 aktualisieren, bei _X-powered-by_ steht aber immer noch _PHP/5.2.7RC3_ - ist das so korrekt?! Kann ich PHP auch manuell aktualisieren?

*@Laubie* hab auch von .27 aus aktualisiert, geht alles ohne Probleme und ohne Neustart des Systems!


----------



## Laubie (10. Feb. 2009)

ok. Danke, dann werd ich es nächste Woche mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## Laubie (17. Feb. 2009)

Zitat von Laubie:


> ok. Danke, dann werd ich es nächste Woche mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Gruß
> Laubie


so. Habs mich heute getraut.
Muss sagen, ich bin BEGEISTERT 

Der Server war durchweg erreichbar. 
Von dem Kauderwelsch, welches mir mein putty geliert hat, hab ich zwar nicht alles verstanden, aber ne Menge ;-)

Großes Lob hier mal an die Macher von ISP.

Laubie


----------

